
NYT copy desk to top editors: ‘You have turned your backs on us’ – Poynter - coloneltcb
http://www.poynter.org/2017/new-york-times-copy-desk-to-top-editors-you-have-turned-your-backs-on-us-update4/465100/
======
fludlight
> routine copy-editing duties such as fact checking, reviewing sources,
> correcting misleading or inaccurate information, clarifying language and,
> yes, fixing spelling and grammar mistakes

There should exist a quantitative/scientific editor as well. Almost every non-
trade news source is littered with stories where the reporter has clearly
failed to understand the methodology and conclusions of a study or doesn't
have a basic grasp of statistics.

